# pdnsd DNS privacy + speed

## Marlo

pdnsd DNS privacy + speed

http://members.home.nl/p.a.rombouts/pdnsd/

http://www.privacyfoundation.de/service/serveruebersicht/

 *tux / # emerge net-dns/pdnsd -pv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Normalerweise gehen DNS Abfragen über Port 53.

Wir benutzen Port 110.

Das Wesentliche ist die Serversection in /etc/pdnsd/pdnsd.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> server {
> 
> 	label= "German Privacy Foundation e.V.";
> ...

 

In /etc/resolfconf.conf den Eintrag

```
name_servers=127.0.0.1
```

auskommentieren.

Wenn der Networkmanager genutzt wird, ist auch dieser anzupassen. 

pdnsd in den runlevel default. Reboot! Nach dem Neustart darf in der

/etc/resolv.conf nur noch

 *tux / # cat /etc/resolv.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # Generated by resolvconf
> 
> nameserver 127.0.0.1
> ...

 

stehen!!

Zum testen auf diesen Link --> http://welcome.gpf/

Wenn die Seite mit "Gratulation" erscheint, hat man einen wirklich schnellen und anonymen DNS Server.

Wenn die Seite nicht erscheint, wird noch der ISP-DNS-Server genutzt.

Have Fun

Ma

----------

## cryptosteve

Moin,

eher durch Zufall habe ich mir heute diesen Thread angeguckt und aus Neugier das kleine HOWTO gleich mal umgesetzt.

Funktioniert soweit auch ganz gut - leider musste ich auf der Webseite des GPF aber folgendes lesen:

 *Quote:*   

> Auf einer außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung am 5. Juni 2013 haben wir die Auflösung des Vereins beschlossen.

 

Schade, das ich von dem Laden nicht früher gehört habe, klingt alles ganz vernünftig (auch ohne die extern ausgelagerten Projekte).

Ob die DNS-Server bestehen bleiben, konnte ich beim ersten Überfliegen der Seite nicht herauslesen. Da muss ich nochmal genauer nachschauen.

----------

## Marlo

Hallo cryptosteve,

danke für diesen Hinweis, auch wenn es ein trauriger ist.

Wir können uns dennoch an unsere Schweizer Freunde wenden und diese Server nutzen:

http://www.privacyfoundation.ch/de/service/server.html

Ich habe die drei Server eingetragen. Sie sind beim ersten aufruf nicht so schnell wie die deutsch, ist ja klar.

Aber sobald die Adresse im cache ist läuft es super, wie gehabt.

```

dig google.com

;; Query time: 33 msec

dig google.com

;; Query time: 1 msec

```

Grüße

Ma

----------

## cryptosteve

Naja, noch laufen die deutschen Server und solange sie das tun, werde ich sie auch nutzen.

Ich habe pdnsd eher mit gemischten Gefühlen getestet, aber derweil bin ich eigentlich positiv überrascht. Das Teil ist wirklich erstaunlich fix und nachdem ich drauf gekommen bin, das Teil auch auf dem Heimserver zu installieren, damit auch mein squid davon profitiert, ist alles in bester Ordnung. Vor allem der Hinweis, es über http://welcome.gpf zu testen, war Gold wert.

----------

## cryptosteve

Moin,

nur fürs Archiv:

Die o.g. Server sind als DNS mittlerweile alle vom Netz. Nachdem es hier zunehmend Schwierigkeiten mit der Namensauflösung gab, habe ich sie heute einzeln auf Port 110 getestet. Fazit: alle dicht.  :Sad: 

Aktuell bin ich auf diese beiden Nameserver ausgewichen:

```
        ip = "85.214.20.141",

             "213.73.91.35";
```

wobei ersterer dem FoeBuD (DigitalCourage) gehört, letzterer dem CCC Berlin.

----------

